# 4port ca18det head???



## Ryan_010 (Nov 14, 2004)

Has anyone bothered to use the 4port UK spec head on there ca18? As apposed to the 8port head usually found on aus, jap U.S motors??


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

4 port? I know that Nissan UK where makeing the motor up untill around 1995 (so I have been told....If I'm wrong you can correct me) 

I assume you are compareing the Single cam head to the twin cam head? Or was the head casting in the late model twincam heads diffrent somehow? Or are you talking about the NICS system?


----------



## Ryan_010 (Nov 14, 2004)

There r differnent castings in the twin cam head. 8port heads only c fuel every 2nd inlet valves. 4port heads get fuel across all inlet valves. You can c there is no divider between inlets in the pic below with injector firing down the centre. Apparently the 4port head flows better 2, this is what im very interested in as im hopeing to make 600hp+. The engine is in a 1200ute backed by a powerglide, motec m800, motec cdi, GT3540ect







ect..


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Ah yep I see, no NICS system......cool.....what year did they stop makeing that motor?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I'vealso been trying to track down one of these four port heads for quite some time, nobody seems to be very willing to ship one over to the states for me, I would love to have one of these as I've also heard they flow better. If anyone finds anything useful let me know!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

a die grinder is your friend.....


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

i'm thinkin about putting a HKS 2lt stoker kit on my CA18 enabling me to rev to 9k rpm, making it a leathal drift weapon... along with some other mods and a full tear down and rebuild ill be looking at about 440kw at the rear wheels!!!!!


----------

